# Katrina Companion Character Handout



## Truename (Feb 11, 2011)

I've put together a companion character handout for Katrina (from Shelter from the Storm). I rebuilt her as an evocation mage from Heroes of the Fallen Kingdoms and mixed in a few other tweaks. Enjoy!


----------



## Zinovia (Feb 14, 2011)

An interesting choice.  I kept her as a sorceress, trained in thievery.  Not that she has been interacting with the group a lot, outside of briefings in Simeon's office.  I need to work out a means of getting some roleplaying going on with her before events in later modules.


----------

